# Worm trails inside the leaf



## Firepower (Apr 16, 2007)

i just went to check out the babies planted outside and noticed this:

when i look at some of the leaves it looks like a micr sized worm travel around the leave leaving a dark black trail line i tried taking some pics but my camera ohone doesnt have the best zoom
1 plant has about 5 leaves with this
another 1 next to it has it only on 1 leave and the smaller plant doesnt have it at all and they are next to each other....


----------



## pussum (Apr 21, 2007)

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/MG006

Sounds like you got leaf miners man.


----------



## dursky (Apr 21, 2007)

Those are slugs.. the are bad and will eat your plant. The have pellets u put on ground.. they like   eat  and die.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 5, 2007)

I think pussum is correct with the leafe minners. Slugs eat the hole leaf.


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 27, 2007)

So what's the deal for killing leaf miners? I just noticed that they're totally all over my plants :~-( does anyone know how to kill leaf miners? I'm 2 maybe 3 weeksk from harvesting so it has to be kind of gentle..... does anyone know? This is so messed up.....


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

i dunno about all that but im sure you could google it , plus this is why im a indoor grower


----------



## killersmoke (Jun 27, 2007)

i got an idea,burn the plant to the ground!!!!that solves the problem no plant=no slugs lol j/k i dunno wut to do rly


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 27, 2007)

does anyone know of a site where they've got information on diagnosing and treating leaf miners in cannabis plants? I've done some googling but I haven't found much...My friend is on his way to the hydro store right now to see what they have to say.......but I'm 3 weeks away from harvesting so there probably isn't a whole lot I can do...

Peace, 
Vito


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

i just googled & got these 2 things come up , maybe its what the chemical is not the actual product but maybe itwill help

Cyromazine

Abamectin


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks UK1.....


So, here's what I've got:

I'm been treating with azatrol and I'm going to be using this stuff called Bug Buster-O with pyrethins (they're both organic) and I'm also going to make some very strong tripple strength tobacco tea....

now, should I cut off the affected leaves? Or should I leave them on? I'm leaning towards cutting them off......

any help is very appreciated.
Thanks, 
Vito


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

yeah from what i read up on it says even if those bugs are gone it leaves eggs & such onthe leafs its been on so cutting them imo from that what i read would be a good idea ..... wait for more posts if you want to be certain


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 29, 2007)

so...I cut off the leaves and spray with two different types of organic bug spray (azatrol and bug-gone-o-or-something) and I also made a toboacco tea with a little dr. bronners in it.....hopefully I'll be able to hold the leaf miners at bay for the next 3 to 4 weeks so I can get a good harvest....

Here's a picture of my sick plant...this one is a Diesel...6th week of flower grown outdoors from clone......my 2nd ever grow attempt.


----------

